# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون رقم (4) لسنة 1982م. بشأن جواز تشريح الجثث والاستفادة من زرع أعضاء الموتى

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم (4) لسنة 1982م. بشأن جواز تشريح الجثث والاستفادة من زرع أعضاء الموتى 
مؤتمر الشعب العام،

تنفيذاً لقرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية في دور انعقادها العادي الثالث لسنة 1391من وفاة الرسول الموافق 1981م. التي صاغها الملتقى العام للمؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية والنقابات والاتحادات والروابط المهنية ( مؤتمر الشعب العام ) في دور انعقاده العادي السابع في الفترة من 7 إلى 10 ربيع الأول 1391 من وفاة الرسول الموافق 2 إلى 5 يناير 1982 ميلادي. 

صيغ القانون الآتي:

المادة الأولى 

لا يجوز تشريح جثت الموتى إلا في الحالات الآتية:

1- التشريح للأغراض العلمية والتعليمية بشرط توصية المتوفي أو موافقة أحد أقاربه لغاية الدرجة الرابعة.

2- التشريح لمعرفة أسباب الوفاة بناء على أمر من النيابة العامة.

3- التشريح للأغراض الطبية لمعرفة سبب الوفاة، وذلك بأمر من الطبيب المختص.

ويشترط - في هذه الحالة - أن يجري التشريح من قبل طبيب أخصائي وبأحد المستشفيات.

المادة الثانية 

تجوز الاستفادة من أعضاء المتوفي الصالحة للزرع بتوصية من المتوفي أو بموافقة أحد أقاربه لغاية الدرجة الرابعة.

ولا يجوز فصل الأعضاء إلا من قبل طبيب أخصائي وبأحد المستشفيات.

المادة الثالثة

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة دينار كل من يخالف أحكام المادتين الأولى والثانية من هذا القانون.

فإذا كان المخالف طبيباً، عوقب - إضافة إلى العقوبة الواردة بالفقرة السابقة - بالحرمان من مزاولة مهنة الطب، مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات، ويصدر بالحرمان من مزاولة المهنة قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة.

المادة الرابعة 

تصدر اللجنة الشعبية العامة اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بناء على عرض أمين اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة.

وتشمل اللائحة التنفيذية ترتيب القرابة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من المادة الأولى والفقرة الأولى من المادة الثانية من هذا القانون.

كما تشمل اللائحة كذلك الجهات العلمية والتعليمية التي يجوز لها التشريح طبقاً لحكم الفقرة (1) من المادة الأولى من هذا القانون.

المادة الخامسة 

يلغى القانون رقم 177/ 1972م. في شأن تشريح الجثث للأغراض العلمية والتعليمية، كما يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة السادسة 

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره.



مؤتمر الشعب العام 

صدر في 15 جمادي الأولى 1391 من وفاة الرسول. 

الموافق 10 مارس 1982 ميلادي

----------

